# Exercise



## belugalad (May 15, 2019)

Hi folks,I have just had the results of a blood test telling me I have type 2 diabetes,I have been feeling ok it was discovered after finding that I had thrush and then had a blood test.
I'm a mid 40's male 14.5 stone,I'm waiting to see the nurse at the practice to get advice but that wont be for a couple of weeks.
Can anyone tell me the best time of day to exercise?,I took the clothes of my exercise bike today and cycled 7.5 miles,but was wondering this evening would it benefit me more to do it after a meal or before,I cycled at 12pm luchtime for 30 mins and had lunch at about 1.
I have just been tyring to get myself sorted and lose weight and get as fit as I can,by starting on a new path straight away.
The nurse was aware I was going to use my bike as I told her I had carried it downstairs in preparation


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 16, 2019)

My nurse told me to walk for 20 mins after each meal, but that is just not possible with my work schedule.  On a weekend I run in the mornings, but 3 nights a week I run in the evening as I am not a morning person and run with a club.  Any exercise is beneficial.


----------



## belugalad (May 16, 2019)

Grannylorraine said:


> My nurse told me to walk for 20 mins after each meal, but that is just not possible with my work schedule.  On a weekend I run in the mornings, but 3 nights a week I run in the evening as I am not a morning person and run with a club.  Any exercise is beneficial.


Thanks @Grannylorraine that's a good tip about the walking,and good for you with the running,I don't think my body could cope with that


----------



## trophywench (May 16, 2019)

You'd be amazed what your body could cope with if you up it's physical fitness !  and keep it up !


----------



## belugalad (May 16, 2019)

trophywench said:


> You'd be amazed what your body could cope with if you up it's physical fitness !  and keep it up !


Thanks @trophywench I only managed 18 mins on the exercise bike as I was interrupted by mums carers I was about to collapse though,I'm going to jump on it again now to get my total of 30mins,I suppose I'm tired after yesterdays 7.5 miles as I haven't exercised in years


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 17, 2019)

Keep at it @belugalad - don't go so mad in the first few days that you burn yourself out!

Many members here find that activity after a meal helps reduce the BG (blood glucose) rise as the food is digested - muscles can take up glucose directly from the blood to fuel the activity. 

Be aware too that full on sprints (anaerobic exercise) can actually cause your body to release glucose to fuel the activity, so steady effort is best. If you want to get really technical you could get one of those watches that tracks your heart rate and aim for the 'fat burn' or 'cardio' zones.

And of course exercise and activity will bring more benefits than just BG! Feel good hormones are released and a healthier heart and circulation system


----------



## belugalad (May 17, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Keep at it @belugalad - don't go so mad in the first few days that you burn yourself out!
> 
> Many members here find that activity after a meal helps reduce the BG (blood glucose) rise as the food is digested - muscles can take up glucose directly from the blood to fuel the activity.
> 
> ...



Hi @everydayupsanddowns I have been on the exercise bike for 10 mins today but was tired,I'm going to go out for half an hour on my mountain bike so I can get some fresh air and it's less boring,I'm unable to go out for too long as I look after my mum as her carer full time,but I'm going to try and get out on my bike for 2, 30 min periods if I can,not hammering it but cycling quite briskly,that's interesting about those watches one of mum's visiting carers has one,I shall ask her about them.


----------

